# P7 Scooter light.



## HonkeyKong (May 29, 2009)

Hi guys I have a MTE P7 2-mode that I love as a bicycle light. I also have a scooter (with a weak 6 volt headlight). I would like to mount the light on the scooter but would like use a gun type remote tailcap switch. Anyone know of any switch that is compatible? 

Alternately, I thought of disassembling two of the flashlights and mounting the heads of the flashlights on the scooter with a switch and 6v power supply?

Any ideas?

Thanks.

Drew


----------



## fefrie (Apr 18, 2010)

ya check this out.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/262575


----------

